# My Boys



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Its been quite a while since I've been on here and I can't remember if I've properly introduced ALL my fish since I was on last so here goes!

I currently have 4 male VTs and have also acquired 3 mystery snails as tank mates. 2 snails are gold and one is black. My tanks consist of 1 divided 10 gallon, an Eclipse 3 gallon, and a (temporary) 1 gallon.

Here is my 10 gal. It houses Fish and Freddie as well as spike and gary (the snails)
The tank (it has since changed so I'll have to get an updated pic soon). I am currently switching to live plants in both tanks.









This is Fish.. he is a 3+ year old Orange Dalmatian 









This is Freddie... he is my chronic tail biter as you can see. He is very shy so most of his pics are blurry unfortunately.









This is my eclipse 3 which houses Damon Salvatore and his pet snail Felix.









This is Damon.. he is a Red Butterfly VT I got from walmart in october.









In my 1 gallon is Blue Jeans. He is a blue Grizzle VT. I hope to move him to a 2.5 minibow sometime in the next few months. Sharing that will probably be some Ghost Shrimp.
This is blue jeans. I got him the day before I got Damon.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

nice name Damon Salvatore he MUST be attractive


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

It tanks look great, nice bettas!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you both. 

The reason I chose Damon's name is I decided to do a "vampire" theme for names for the rest of my tanks. So far I have "Damon Salvatore" from the Tv series _The Vampire Diaries_, a gold snail named "Felix" from the _Twilight _series of books, and a black snail named "Spike" from the TV series _Buffy: The Vampire Slayer_. The next betta I get will be a cellophane VT named "Lestat"


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty fish!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

pretty boys


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Very nice boys!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you all  I love my VTs and especially the boys!.. I can hardly go into petsmart anymore LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I know how you feel!! lol


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*I love Damons colors, something with colored fins with the white trim. Love your tank setups.*


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks!.. Damon is the start of my love of Butterfly Bettas. His fins are actually clear at the tips.. I think the flash makes them look more white.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

All your fishies are gorgeous. Love the tanks too, the sharks are too cute


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks  The sharks are always a hit it seems lol.. you can get them at wal-mart.. and get some really cute pics. Fish really loves his shark...


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Haha, that's a funny picture!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!! That IS funny!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Lol I think so. You'll have to excuse the cell phone quality.. this was before I got my Digital camera. 

He doesn't hang out in his shark as much anymore. Now that he has a 5 gallons all to himself he spends most of his time behind the heater when he's sleeping. I can't wait to get him some live plants to sleep on.


----------

